# Aguja medidor combustible moto se mueve muy rápido



## rafaeluru (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Tengo un problema con el medidor de combustible de la moto. Hace poco que la compré y hasta ahora cuando se ponia en contacto, la aguja del medidor subia muy lentamente hasta detenerse en el valor que correspondía al contenido del tanque, y a su vez al andar en la moto la aguja quedaba quieta y no se movia. Bien, resulta que el otro dia la apoye mal y la moto se me cayó, no le paso mucho ya que alcanzé a agarrarla y el golpe no fue fuerte, de hecho no se hizo nada mas que doblarse un poco la palanca de freno delantero. Pero dió la casualidad que la aguja del medidor de combustible comezó a funcionar de manera brusca, osea, marca correctamente el combustible, pero cuando se pone en contacto, la aguja sube rápido al valor (quedando la aguja moviendose unos segundos) y lo mismo para bajar. A su vez cuando se anda en la moto la aguja se mueve mucho. Asumo que el problema debe ser algún sistema de engranajes que hace que la aguja se mueva lentamente que se averió (como la tapa de los casettes de los grabadores o la tapa de los CD). Pero agradecería si alguien con experiencia me ayude mas certeramente a resolver éste problema. 

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola Amigo, probablemente el indicador de combustible sea electrico. Siendo asi, en el circuito debe existir un condensador, que forma un sistema integrador, con la funcion de obtener una lectura ralentizada, como mencionas. Deberas inspeccionar visualmente, en busca de algun componente dañado o desconectado.


----------



## rafaeluru (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola, gracias por contestar.
Entiendo lo que dices, pero dudo que sea algún problema electrónico ya que por mas que la lectura fuera relentizada por medio de un condensador, ésto no evitaría que con el movimiento o la vibración de la moto la aguja no se mueva, ya que la aguja comienza a moverse de forma mecánica y no eléctrica; por ésto digo que el problema debe ser algo mecánico que lleva incorporado el medidor.
De todas formas gracias por contestar y tu interés.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2012)

rafaeluru dijo:


> .......Bien, resulta que el otro dia la apoye mal y la moto se me cayó, no le paso mucho ya que alcanzé a agarrarla y el golpe no fue fuerte, ........



Retira el flotante que mide el nivel de combustible en el tanque y verifica que no se encuentre torcido y/o trabado


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 24, 2012)

no, tiene que ver con  lo del capacitor, los marcadores de combustible de autos viejos que no tiene capcitor, solo resistencias y la bibinita de la aguja esta se mueve rapido, y las que tiene capactor se mueve mas lentamente y como dijo el mas arriba, da una lectura del nivel promedio del tanque


----------

